# Basic carpentry tool kit! my tool kit is included.



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am wondering what do you guys consider a basic carpentry tool kit for someone who don't wont to have a lot tools to do framing, trim, and roofing projects.

My tool kit 

Main Power Tool

Skil 5825 6-1/2'' Professional wormdrive saw miter saw made in USA

Makita LS1020 10'' Miter Saw Made in Japan

Bosch DDS181-02 18-Volt Lithium-Ion 1/2-Inch Compact Drill/Driver

other power tools

Milwaukee 6516-02 cordless 18 volt sawzall Made in USA

Freud FJ85 Jigsaw Made in Spain

Porter Cable 690 Fixed Base Router Made in USA 1 1/2 hp

I might sell the sawzall and jigsaw.

Hand Tools

Occidental Leather Tool Belt 5017 2 pouch pro tool bag & 5060 3 pouch pro fastener bag Made in USA

Vaughan 999m 20 oz milled face hammer for framing Made in USA

Stanley 25 ft Powerlock tape measure Made in USA

Swanson 7'' Speed Square Made in USA

Stanley Utilly Knife Made in USA

Sheffield SuperPro Chisel 3/4"" Made in USA

Tajima CR201R-PR Chalk-Rite II Extra Bold Snap Line Made in China

Johnson C7 Framing square Made in USA

Sands 24'' & 48'' Levels Made in USA

I need to get me another trim hammer I broke my Vaughan 99 16 oz trying to pull a nail. The head had got lose anyway I believe I got to take my wooden hammer out of the greenhouse. This my basic tool kit whats your?


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

lol, my enclosed trailer, and all its contents....Im bad about that. no such thing as "basic" to me, always need something that i didnt bring otherwise


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

98crewcab said:


> lol, my enclosed trailer, and all its contents....Im bad about that. no such thing as "basic" to me, always need something that i didnt bring otherwise


Yeah same here. Doing a job for Familey tomorrow and I said I will bring my trailer and they said just bring what I need. The problem is I never know what I will need until I need it which means the trailer goes with me to every job no matter how small. My trailer setup is my basic tool kit and then I have my advanced kit in my workshop lol


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Couldn't hurt to throw a six foot level in the mix either.
And a cheap plumb bob or re-purposed chalk box too.
Stair gauges? Block plane too...maybe a job trailer, or a cube van....possibly a workshop...a warehouse!

Easy to get carried away, but I think you're pretty well set.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes I plan on building a 12x20 garage this spring or summer and getting a truck!:thumbup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I set up a bag (got it off of Kirk, thanks, man) for my basic tools.



















Inside the big, centre pocket usually has an extra hammer, flat bars, jig saw, 18g gun and other random stuff.

I have a box in my truck with extra tapes/chalk lines, and my 6/4/2 foot levels in the back, along with framing square and other random stuff.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

good god.. basic carpentry tool kits..


task tool belt for framing and siding which carries 

14 oz stilleto hammer,
estwing cats paw
irwin precision chalk line
dewalt speed square
25 ft fatmax tape
milwaukee 1" utility knife
milwaukee 3/4 " utility knife
6" vice grips
various nail sets
1" beater chisel

dewalt medium tough box houses

irwin hand saw
irwin hack saw
spare irwins chalk lines
spare fat max tapes
grip tite mini palm nailer
estwing pry bar
spare chalk
spare utility knife blades
electrical tape
linesman pliers
malco siding snips
stanley aviation snips
adjustable wrenches
some oterh stuff that doesnt come to mind right now.....

bosch lboxx 2 houses

milwaukee m12 fuel brushless impact driver
milwaukee m12 drill driver
drill bits, driver bits

bosch lboxx3 houses

makita 18v impact, drill driver, circ saw, charger
bosch 2.5 amp multi x, multi x blade case

makita hypoid circ saw, milwaukee 15 amp recip saw, dewalt jig saw, framing square. fatmax extreme 32" wrecking bar, fatmax extreme 24" and 48" levels, 2 -50 ft bosch extension chords, 1 rigid multi port 12 gauge extension chord.. 200 ft air hose, dewalt hole saw kit, 

and then i have my siding kit, 3 interior trim kits,


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

damn, after seeing Kirks list, I totally forgot a lot of other things....... :laughing:


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

This is my every day carry hand tools.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I take the trailer everywhere too. But I would add a good hand saw and a small hand plane to the original list. I'm starting to use more and more power-less tools.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I take the trailer everywhere too. But I would add a good hand saw and a small hand plane to the original list. I'm starting to use more and more power-less tools.


I got the Irwin Marathon hand saw a few months ago.

Nice little saw. I use it mainly for finishing cuts in stringers or rafters.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yah it is a nice hand saw.. 

i organized my toolbox and toolbelts this evening.. cats paw seems to have disappeared. though it might still be in the truck buried under something.. .. catspaws are the one thing i will admit i lose


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yah it is a nice hand saw.. i organized my toolbox and toolbelts this evening.. cats paw seems to have disappeared. though it might still be in the truck buried under something.. .. catspaws are the one thing i will admit i lose


Spend 90 bucks for one ill bet you keep it longer.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Keep the Sawsall---that's the first tool you will miss if it's gone---

For framing? A larger 12" speed square--a framing square and stair gauges--

several chalk lines--


----------



## apzimmermann (Oct 20, 2013)

I am also in the Rochester area, I'd love to meet and discuss the job market here.


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

I'd add in some made in the USA Channelock pliers, handy for anchor bolts on sills, disconnecting plumbing, changing circular saw blades, and all kinds of other tasks.

I'd also get a Spring tools spring nail set and a regular nail set, I find I use one of the two every day and sometimes both more than once a day.

A handsaw is handy to have along with you as well, doesn't need to be big just something to finish notches started with a circular saw and things of that nature. A keyhole/drywall jab saw is something I always keep on me as well.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't see a flush cutter. Gotta have that. Rigid, Fein, whatever, I can't do without mine.

But yep, my trailer. I don't even have the amount of tools a lot of guys here do, but it's usually the small tool buried at the bottom of a shelf that gets you out of a jam.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a Johnson framing square!


----------



## Cobbler (Mar 21, 2011)

> I need to get me another trim hammer I broke my Vaughan 99 16 oz trying to pull a nail.


Aren't you selling one RIGHT NOW on woodnet?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes its a estwing, I don't like metal hammers only the wooden kind.


----------

